# Daytime anxiety



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Need some advice!!!! Loke is developing daytime crate anxiety. I have no problems with him at night but he's usually asleep when I put him in but he'll sleep all night, no problem. It's during the day that he loses his mind. Today I put him in and left for 2 hours to grocery shop, came home to screaming puppy, covered in sweat and drool. I've tried stuffing a kong, lots of exercise before but he just cries the whole time. Lately I have been home a lot more during the day, so we do spend a lot of time together but he has to get used to being in the crate. Any one have a similar problem?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, we had this problem to the point that some distant neighbors could hear him. Then one day we left the crate door open. The crate was in the kitchen snd we have a gate in the door way so didn't shut the kitchen door into the rest of the house. There was nothing he could damage or chew in the kitchen so we took a chance. Bingo no more screaming    When we came back he was asleep in the crate and the neighbours hadn't heard a peep out of him.

The only time we lock him in is when we feed both dogs at the same time or if his behaviour requires time out - and he is very accepting of his crate now. We still don't shut him in the crate at night or when we go out. Often he will pull a blanket out of the crate and sleep on it on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I tried EVERYTHING to get Riley adjusted to his crate and it never got any better. Now that we have Chuck and their crates are beside each other, he doesn't scream as much as he used to, but he still won't tolerate it overly long. Same problem, drooling, howling, neighbors thinking we're killing him...... We ended up adjusting our schedule so neither he nor Chuck are in their crate much during the week, but that was possible for us where it isn't for a lot of people. It can be terrible. Some people can't believe it, but dogs can scream. :-\


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh boy can they scream! It seems like the more I'm home the worse it gets, come fall when school starts and I'm back to work not sure what we'll do. I wish I had a kitchen that I could gate off but house has very open floor plan. I'm going to keep working at it and try more crate time when I'm home.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I really hope it works for you. We crate the boys about 6 hours in a total week. If there is a weekend we want to go out for the day, we have a very nice day care near us, although with Riley's surgeries, he is still at this point unable to go there, but that will come soon hopefully. We're lucky and have staggered hours working so we can usually work it out. There is absolutely NO way we could leave ours out. We wouldn't have a room or a house left. They would freak being left and go into destructo mode.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

kjmitch - you could try some Adaptil - it seems to be very useful for destressing them in situations like this. Have a read of the success Adrino has had with her pup with car stickness.

Might be worth a try.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4574.msg32867.html#msg32867


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks hotmischief, I've been following that post because we have some car issues too. Was planning to buy some this week thru amazon. Actually just left the house, Loke was pretty pooped from walk, had peanutbutter kong and fav squeaky goose for company, fingers crossed


----------

